# Greatest Player in NFL History?



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-network-top-ten/09000d5d8074814d/Top-Ten-Most-Versatile-Sammy-Baugh

Deduct the question mark from the title, he is. 4 TD passes and 4 picks in one game, led the league on all 3 sides of the ball.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 14, 2011)

Theres no 1,2,3,4.
Just a few names that I think desrve to be mentioned in best ever

Barry Sanders http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/S/SandBa00.htm

Bart Starr (check his playoff stats) http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/S/StarBa00.htm

Brett Favre http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/F/FavrBr00.htm

Jim Brown http://www.pro-football-reference.com/player_search.fcgi?search=jim+brown


----------



## patlpp (Dec 14, 2011)

Walter Payton man, he had soul.


----------



## DROPZILLA (Dec 14, 2011)

OJ - He killed 'em all. Gotta love the Juice..


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

Steve Smith is one of not many that have hit 10,000 receiving yards!!! As hard of a year as it's been for me I still love my Panthers.


----------



## T Ray (Dec 14, 2011)

Barry Sanders IMO.

[video=youtube;hsFhZy9oxuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsFhZy9oxuk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Theres no 1,2,3,4.
> Just a few names that I think desrve to be mentioned in best ever
> 
> Barry Sanders http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/S/SandBa00.htm
> ...


Not one of your mentioned players played at a consistent pro-bowl type level on 2 sides of the ball let alone 3. Barry Sanders in particular is a weak comparison, he couldn't block, pass, or catch. Sanders was the best pure runner, Payton was a better football player:

[video=youtube;WJeTgQ-lgvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJeTgQ-lgvE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

bblzs said:


> Steve Smith is one of not many that have hit 10,000 receiving yards!!! As hard of a year as it's been for me I still love my Panthers.


Not even close, just another great receiver without a ring.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Not even close, just another great receiver without a ring.


Well I think he's a great player... I'm not trying to hate on anyone. My opinion.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

bblzs said:


> Well I think he's a great player... I'm not trying to hate on anyone. My opinion.


Jerry Rice?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, Sammy Baugh was a bad mofo.


----------



## Albern (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Sunbiz1,
Great video and thanks for sharing with everyone but everyone has it's own choice and I like Jerry Rice most and found him in top greatest players in NFL history.
​


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 14, 2011)

Cam Newton, best player ever!!! youll see...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Albern said:


> Hi Sunbiz1,
> Great video and thanks for sharing with everyone but everyone has it's own choice and I like Jerry Rice most and found him in top greatest players in NFL history.
> ​


You're right, wasn't trying to make this a debate actually. Although saying Jerry Rice couldn't throw or punt is merely stating fact. Jerry Rice was the best at his position, yet Jim Brown, Barry Sanders, and Payton could all lay claim for being the best RB's of all time. Of course, Sanders couldn't block or throw so one could make the argument Payton was a better overall back...lol...it's a fun topic but a never-ending one.
http://www.nfl.com/videos/cleveland-browns/09000d5d81bdf98e/Top-100-Jim-Brown


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 15, 2011)

jerry rice caught everything..........he gets my vote for best receiver ever.............


----------



## cph (Dec 15, 2011)

Jim Thorpe....


End of discussion...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 15, 2011)

cph said:


> Jim Thorpe....
> View attachment 1936067
> 
> End of discussion...


LOL!, he was a converted track and field guy that simply outran everyone.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 15, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> jerry rice caught everything..........he gets my vote for best receiver ever.............


That's been the consensus for a while now among many, it's all the other ones nobody will ever agree on. Who was the best DE ever?...or LB??. Those are some long lists, would you take Deacon Jones over a Doug Atkins or an LT?...hell if I know.


----------



## cph (Dec 15, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> LOL!, he was a converted track and field guy that simply outran everyone.


no not really, he played football on both sides of the ball and baseball from high school until he was in his 40s. Not outrunning people but running them over.


----------



## cannabis love (Dec 15, 2011)

Aaron Rodgers will be the next greatest player in NFL history - I'm predicting the Packers will go undefeated and win the Super Bowl <again lol>


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2011)

The Zonk gets my nod.
A hellofa guy and good friend to boot.

Larry Csonka - Syracuse All-America, 1967 ... No. 1 draft pick, 1968 ... Powerhouse runner, excellent blocker, receiver ... Only 21 fumbles in 1,891 carries ... Surpassed 1000 yards rushing three seasons ... Four-time All-AFC, picked for five Pro Bowls ... All-Pro 1971, 1972, 1973 ... MVP in Super Bowl VIII ... Made great comeback with 1979 Dolphins ... Career stats: 8,081 yards rushing, 106 receptions, 68 touchdowns ... Born December 25, 1946, in Stow, Ohio


----------



## bud nugbong (Dec 15, 2011)

Barry sanders, just because he had nobody around him. to be that amazing with a team like that is outrageous.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 15, 2011)

fuck barry sanders, the quitter.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 15, 2011)

cph said:


> no not really, he played football on both sides of the ball and baseball from high school until he was in his 40s. Not outrunning people but running them over.


I looked all over for Thorpe footage, could find none.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 15, 2011)

bud nugbong said:


> Barry sanders, just because he had nobody around him. to be that amazing with a team like that is outrageous.


http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-highlights/09000d5d801b364d/Barry-Sanders-Backward-Runs

Meh, I'm tempted to remove him from my top 3 RB's...too one dimensional.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 15, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Zonk gets my nod.
> A hellofa guy and good friend to boot.
> 
> Larry Csonka - Syracuse All-America, 1967 ... No. 1 draft pick, 1968 ... Powerhouse runner, excellent blocker, receiver ... Only 21 fumbles in 1,891 carries ... Surpassed 1000 yards rushing three seasons ... Four-time All-AFC, picked for five Pro Bowls ... All-Pro 1971, 1972, 1973 ... MVP in Super Bowl VIII ... Made great comeback with 1979 Dolphins ... Career stats: 8,081 yards rushing, 106 receptions, 68 touchdowns ... Born December 25, 1946, in Stow, OhioView attachment 1936448


No fair...when you know someone personally you lose objectivity.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> No fair...when you know someone personally you lose objectivity.


Does it count that I felt this way before I knew him?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 15, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does it count that I felt this way before I knew him?


Yes, but you won't find him on anyone's list for top 10...Csonka rates out about the same as Earl Cambell.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 15, 2011)

After further review, I came up with my own list. There are many honorable mentions not included. What amazes me is how the NFL seemed to have overlooked Baugh in their top 100 list 2 years ago. Michael Irvin put E. Smith in his top 5...gee I wonder why. I also added some cool footage, any thoughts on who or who should not have been included?.

1. Sammy Baugh
2. Jerry Rice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZZw7yKpenU&feature=related
3. Walter Payton
4. Jim Brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6cCXNBeVfc
5. Deacon Jones
http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-highlights/09000d5d80748354/Top-Ten-Pass-Rushers-David-Deacon-Jones
6. Joe Montana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iNeuKQyRCY&feature=related
7. Reggie White
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeUKvFYM-iI&feature=related
8. Dick Butkus
http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-network-top-ten/09000d5d811185e0/Top-Ten-Most-Feared-Tacklers-Dick-Butkus
9. LT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxppgTXECK4&feature=related
10. Anthony Munoz
I had to include an OT here b/c they never get any credit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QWPUZNA8Eo


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 15, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Zonk gets my nod.
> A hellofa guy and good friend to boot.
> 
> Larry Csonka - Syracuse All-America, 1967 ... No. 1 draft pick, 1968 ... Powerhouse runner, excellent blocker, receiver ... Only 21 fumbles in 1,891 carries ... Surpassed 1000 yards rushing three seasons ... Four-time All-AFC, picked for five Pro Bowls ... All-Pro 1971, 1972, 1973 ... MVP in Super Bowl VIII ... Made great comeback with 1979 Dolphins ... Career stats: 8,081 yards rushing, 106 receptions, 68 touchdowns ... Born December 25, 1946, in Stow, OhioView attachment 1936448



I went to 5th grade - high school (67 -75) with Harry Kiick, Jims nephew


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I went to 5th grade - high school (67 -75) with Harry Kiick, Jims nephew


Zonk's son Paul worked for me 1996/1997 and his nephew from 1997 to 2000.
Met him first time @ a benefit BB game here in Alaska in 96, and he still carry's a very imposing physical presence.


----------



## ...... (Dec 15, 2011)

Tom Brady.He's getting up there in age but he's still playing at a high level.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 16, 2011)

...... said:


> Tom Brady.He's getting up there in age but he's still playing at a high level.


I'd put Manning well ahead of Brady.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 16, 2011)

I would take Brady for the big game over Manning 
Heres my choice for the BIG GAME

Montana at QB
RB could be anyone of a dozen A quick, shifty runner like Barry Sanders or maybe OJ at his prime. I would pass on Slinging Sammy and maybe even Jim Brown.
They might not be heads and shoulders above all the others in todays game.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 16, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I would take Brady for the big game over Manning
> Heres my choice for the BIG GAME
> 
> Montana at QB
> ...


Would the Pats be winless had Brady gone down?.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 16, 2011)

Dick Butkus.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxR9qYSHt8U


----------



## ...... (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I'd put Manning well ahead of Brady.


Im on the edge with that lol.

My friend said some funny shit about peyton the other day......He said peyton should be crowned MVP this season for how much he means to that colts team.Look at there record without him.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 16, 2011)

...... said:


> Im on the edge with that lol.
> 
> My friend said some funny shit about peyton the other day......He said peyton should be crowned MVP this season for how much he means to that colts team.Look at there record without him.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU6tvnkkBNI&feature=related

The Patriots would still be a respectable ball club w/o Brady, maybe even .500. But to not win a game b/c you lose one player is a testament to how good he was/is.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Steve Young,,,Joe Montana,,,Jerry Rice,,,Frank Gore,,,Yea I'm a 49er's fan!!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 16, 2011)

To much emphasis is being put on offensive players, and in particular quarterbacks, running backs and wide receivers given the topic is the "Greatest Player In NFL History." 

Those guys get the glory, but if not for a solid front line doing their jobs extremely well and a tight end or blocking back throwing a great down field block allowing a wide receiver or running back to break free, those glory position players would not get much glory. And almost every player who plays on the opposite side of the ball is being ignored and their contributions minimized. 

As powerful of an offense as some winning teams have had very few will be truly great teams and win it all and be dominant in the league for some period of time without a dominating defense with at least one or two true game-changing standouts on it.

They keep the other teams offense on the bench much of the game giving their teams offense and glory players more and more opportunities to attempt to pull off big plays and rack up points. But without their heroic efforts it would be their teams offense on the sideline watching the game rather than their opponents offense on the sideline watching the game.


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 16, 2011)

Bo Jackson forever gets my vote. Not only could he run like a mofo, but he could hit homeruns too. Beast mode.

Edit: Maybe Ron Paul.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

When I look at sports, a players attitude has a big influence on how I rate them. You can be the best player with the worst attitude, to me that aint shit. 

I'm a big time Brett Favre fan.. I think he was won of the most exciting people to watch play football, not only that but his attitude and sportsmanship were unmatched. I remember a playoffs game where he literally threw a snowball at his lineman for making a penalty with a big smile, you don't see that, nor do I think we will ever see a QB with the personality Brett Favre had, just a love for the game and his team. 

Yet he's the one that got screwed at the end of his career, ESPN ruined his reputation just to make a few thousand dollars off the FAKE ass coverage. FUCK ESPN 

Go BRETT FAVRE!


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

...... said:


> Tom Brady.He's getting up there in age but he's still playing at a high level.


He's a bitch, not to mention he has to cheat to win. Fuck Brad and fuck the Pats. They're garbage with shitty attitudes.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> To much emphasis is being put on offensive players, and in particular quarterbacks, running backs and wide receivers given the topic is the "Greatest Player In NFL History."
> 
> Those guys get the glory, but if not for a solid front line doing their jobs extremely well and a tight end or blocking back throwing a great down field block allowing a wide receiver or running back to break free, those glory position players would not get much glory. And almost every player who plays on the opposite side of the ball is being ignored and their contributions minimized.
> 
> ...


Agreed! This is why I picked Brett Favre, he had a way of getting everyone on the team involved, lineman, linebackers, safeties, backs, everyone got a Favre smile at some point in the game. Always huggin his lineman an shit. A true legend.


----------



## dr2brains (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Not one of your mentioned players played at a consistent pro-bowl type level on 2 sides of the ball let alone 3. Barry Sanders in particular is a weak comparison, he couldn't block, pass, or catch. Sanders was the best pure runner, Payton was a better football player:
> 
> [video=youtube;WJeTgQ-lgvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJeTgQ-lgvE[/video]


Walter Payton is the best there ever was no question....


----------



## dr2brains (Dec 17, 2011)

Brett Farve are you people serious?
Good player...well lucky player!
But not even in the realm of great.
He shouldn't be in the hall of fame on the amount of interceptions alone.
Brett Farve isn't even the best Packer QB ever. Compared to Bart Starr he's a side show at the circus.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> Walter Payton is the best there ever was no question....


Eh, in today's league he would get molly whopped, half of those runs would turn into a fumble in today's league, poor ball security, eh he was an awesome RB, one of the best RB for his time, but not the best all around football player of all time. Especially when you throw in today's NFL. 

It's hard to pick one player for all time, you really need a by generation type thing since the leagues change so much. Especially the last few years, I would argue that QB's 5 years ago had a much harder time than the ones in today's league with all the new rules. I take ALL of that into consideration when looking at this stuff. 

Like Troy Aikmen, an awesome QB, but had to quit because of too many concussions, always getting popped, but stood in to make the throw, whereas Tom Brady's candy ass gets a 15 yard penalty anytime someone touches him. Those are some BIG time game changers as far as how I look at a sports player.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> Brett Farve are you people serious?
> Good player...well lucky player!
> But not even in the realm of great.
> He shouldn't be in the hall of fame on the amount of interceptions alone.
> Brett Farve isn't even the best Packer QB ever. Compared to Bart Starr he's a side show at the circus.


Sshh, you're done talking. You obviously have NO real respect for the game of football if you think that about Brett Favre. GTFO of here dude. Brett Favre has one of the best throwing arms the NFL has ever seen, between speed and accuracy - he's unmatchable. He threw the ball faster than ANY QB in history, and that's a fact. 1/2 of his interceptions came from receivers dropping the ball and defenders pickin it. Not to mention Brett's style of football is unlike any other QB in history. He took chances, he either was a hero or threw a pick to lose the game. He coaches himself, he called the plays, that's a lot on a QB. Whereas Aaron Rodgers takes the sack and punts, has an awesome coach calling plays, it's just a different style of QB. Brett Favre could stand at the 20 yard line and throw the ball 80 yards and hit those little orange pylons, not to mention he played his entire career in the coldest, windiest stadium in the country. Gimme a break, it's obvious you don't know Football from Foosball.

Not to mention you will NEVER see another QB with the sportsmanship Brett Favre had, and has. Even after having his reputation tarnished by a bunch of ego hungry douche bags at ESPN he still did things like call Rodgers to congratulate him on the superbowl. Things you don't see in sports Brett Favre did. Things you don't expect from a losing QB, he did. No one will ever compare to the complete player Brett Favre really was. NO ONE

Between the love of the game to just wanting to play, he had the most passion for the game by far, STILL MAKING THE PLAYOFFS at 41 and ya'll are doggin him, taking all kinds of BS from the press, all he wanted to do WAS PLAY FOOTBALL. He spent the summers playing football with the high school team in Mississippi, he did that shit before the NFL required or even told players to go out and do that shit for kids. He's the real deal, a real role model, and an awesome QB. When you factor all of that in, Brett Favre is by far one of the greatest athletes in history.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Sshh, you're done talking. You obviously have NO real respect for the game of football if you think that about Brett Favre. GTFO of here dude. Brett Favre has one of the best throwing arms the NFL has ever seen, between speed and accuracy - he's unmatchable. He threw the ball faster than ANY QB in history, and that's a fact. 1/2 of his interceptions came from receivers dropping the ball and defenders pickin it. Not to mention Brett's style of football is unlike any other QB in history. He took chances, he either was a hero or threw a pick to lose the game. He coaches himself, he called the plays, that's a lot on a QB. Whereas Aaron Rodgers takes the sack and punts, has an awesome coach calling plays, it's just a different style of QB. Brett Favre could stand at the 20 yard line and throw the ball 80 yards and hit those little orange pylons, not to mention he played his entire career in the coldest, windiest stadium in the country. Gimme a break, it's obvious you don't know Football from Foosball.
> 
> Not to mention you will NEVER see another QB with the sportsmanship Brett Favre had, and has. Even after having his reputation tarnished by a bunch of ego hungry douche bags at ESPN he still did things like call Rodgers to congratulate him on the superbowl. Things you don't see in sports Brett Favre did. Things you don't expect from a losing QB, he did. No one will ever compare to the complete player Brett Favre really was. NO ONE
> 
> Between the love of the game to just wanting to play, he had the most passion for the game by far, STILL MAKING THE PLAYOFFS at 41 and ya'll are doggin him, taking all kinds of BS from the press, all he wanted to do WAS PLAY FOOTBALL. He spent the summers playing football with the high school team in Mississippi, he did that shit before the NFL required or even told players to go out and do that shit for kids. He's the real deal, a real role model, and an awesome QB. When you factor all of that in, Brett Favre is by far one of the greatest athletes in history.


Brett Favre is a Drama Queen who could not find a way to leave the game on his own terms.

There is no modern day QB deserving of top 10 All-Time status. The reason being is, defensive players now have have a 2 foot moving target to hit. Try doing that while a QB is moving in one direction while you are moving in a different one. The game has changed for the worse, and the NFL has created Teblows etc as a result.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Brett Favre is a Drama Queen who could not find a way to leave the game on his own terms.


No he isn't... that was all ESPN dude. Brett Favre just wanted to play football, while ESPN did everything they could to make money off of Brett Favre's reputation. All of that was 100% BULL SHIT... when you look at what Brett Favre ACTUALLY said and did, it's clear he just wanted to play football. ESPN is the drama queen because it makes them money, and you buy into the shit, so they keep doing it. ESPN is a bunch of no-name douche bags that feel the need to keep pushing their ego because they failed to accomplish anything real in they're athletic career, so they spend their time bashing real athletes. If you really believe all that shit on ESPN you're a complete moron. ESPN is the same as FOX NEWS at this point... they don't cover sports, they cover fake drama.

Everything I've heard about sports on this forum has been fed to you from ESPN, you all need to do a little research on your own instead of sucking ESPN's tit. Maybe form your own opinion as well? 

So who's really the drama queen? Brett Favre, or the people that buy into the shit? You might as well be watching Jersey Shore with your bf dude, while running scared from the swine flu, bed bugs, and terrorists.

*and for all of you that obviously never played football or those that have no real respect for the sport, what you do off the field is just as important as what you do on the field. It's not all about stats when it comes to being the greatest athlete. Just more reason you need to do your own research rather than believe the crap you hear on ESPN.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> No he isn't... that was all ESPN dude. Brett Favre just wanted to play football, while ESPN did everything they could to make money off of Brett Favre's reputation. All of that was 100% BULL SHIT... when you look at what Brett Favre ACTUALLY said and did, it's clear he just wanted to play football. ESPN is the drama queen because it makes them money, and you buy into the shit, so they keep doing it. ESPN is a bunch of no-name douche bags that feel the need to keep pushing their ego because they failed to accomplish anything real in they're athletic career, so they spend their time bashing real athletes. If you really believe all that shit on ESPN you're a complete moron. ESPN is the same as FOX NEWS at this point... they don't cover sports, they cover fake drama.
> 
> Everything I've heard about sports on this forum has been fed to you from ESPN, you all need to do a little research on your own instead of sucking ESPN's tit. Maybe form your own opinion as well?
> 
> So who's really the drama queen? Brett Favre, or the people that buy into the shit? You might as well be watching Jersey Shore with your bf dude, while running scared from the swine flu, bed bugs, and terrorists.


There are team fans, and player fans...you are the latter of the 2. 

Go suck his dick and get back to us.

Look at the first vid I posted, ESPN and the NFL blew off Baugh.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

That'd be your department dude, I'd rather get with his daughter. I'm just sick of ignorant people like you believing everything you hear on ESPN, I was obviously right about the way you get your sports info or you wouldn't have turned to anger in re-retaliation  psychology's a bitch ain't it 

I can understand your frustration though, the Cubs suck, the White Sox suck, the Bears suck, your college teams suck.... it must be tough being a FIB


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Agreed! This is why I picked Brett Favre,



Why do you think it is that at the end of a successful season a top quarterback will buy a top of the line Rolex watch for each of their offensive linemen, or buy them all a new pickup truck or something?

It is because that top quarterback knows that without the extreme skill of his line he would be nothing, that he would never have been able to put up the impressive numbers that he did because he would have spent the season running for his life and picking himself up off the ground and spitting out grass, and maybe teeth too. 

When talking about the greatest football player of all time it is possible that the greatest is someone that 99% of football fans do not know, or remember, the players name because he did not play one of the glory positions that gets the most fan and media attention but who was instrumental in those glory position players ever getting the opportunity to do what they then did that then got the attention of the fans and the media.

One or two shutdown cornerbacks that you can put alone on an island allowing you to bring up your safeties so one or both can rush the quarterback or one rush while the other covers the middle can be as or more important than any running back or wide receiver or even in some cases a quarterback. Seldom will one pick off an interception and run it back for a touchdown, so you cannot count on them for points, but what you can count on them for is keeping the other teams receivers out of the game so your team cannot be outscored, and that is how they win you games. 

But the fans and the media flock around the quarterback, running back and wide receivers and credit them for the win.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Why do you think it is that at the end of a successful season a top quarterback will buy a top of the line Rolex watch for each of their offensive linemen, or buy them all a new pickup truck or something?
> 
> It is because that top quarterback knows that without the extreme skill of his line he would be nothing, that he would never have been able to put up the impressive numbers that he did because he would have spent the season running for his life and picking himself up off the ground and spitting out grass, and maybe teeth too.
> 
> ...


I agree, that's very well written Brick. Part of the reason I still pick Favre is because he had a way of picking up the entire team, whether he was on the sideline making jokes, or smackin linemen on the ass, or throwing snowballs, you could always see the kid in him just wanting to play football and help his team win. As far as work ethic goes, no one compares to Brett, he never missed one game, not even one with the Packers, in the coldest windiest stadium in the country he went with out injury, and even when injured, still played his ass off. It wasn't until he was 40 he finally lost his active game streak, and finally took a game off. He showed up for every practice, every game; there isn't a single other player in the NFL that can say that. He has the record.

That's why I didn't say he's the absolute best, but he is definitely one of the greatest.


----------



## dr2brains (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Eh, in today's league he would get molly whopped, half of those runs would turn into a fumble in today's league, poor ball security, eh he was an awesome RB, one of the best RB for his time, but not the best all around football player of all time. Especially when you throw in today's NFL.
> 
> It's hard to pick one player for all time, you really need a by generation type thing since the leagues change so much. Especially the last few years, I would argue that QB's 5 years ago had a much harder time than the ones in today's league with all the new rules. I take ALL of that into consideration when looking at this stuff.
> 
> Like Troy Aikmen, an awesome QB, but had to quit because of too many concussions, always getting popped, but stood in to make the throw, whereas Tom Brady's candy ass gets a 15 yard penalty anytime someone touches him. Those are some BIG time game changers as far as how I look at a sports player.


Walter Payton would be even greater in today's game. It was more hard core than, now they're soft. Yeah injures happen and this league isn't based on what if's. If that was the case...what if Payton had an O-Line like Emmett Smith, no one would have came close to yards Payton had. What running back had more receiving yards? What player who wasn't quarterback threw for more yards? Back to injures, if these guys had a better work ethic maybe they wouldn't have the problems they have. Have you ever seen Payton's work ethic...second to none! Walter Payton is Jim Brown, Gayle Sayers, Jerry Rice and a quality second string QB all in one. As in the words of the Monday Night Football crew in the studio...COME ON MAN! On top of all that Payton went out on his own terms with alot of game left to play, such as Barry Sanders and unlike Emmett Smith, Jerry Rice and Bret Farve who all were washed up trying to stack the stats.


----------



## dr2brains (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Sshh, you're done talking. You obviously have NO real respect for the game of football if you think that about Brett Favre. GTFO of here dude. Brett Favre has one of the best throwing arms the NFL has ever seen, between speed and accuracy - he's unmatchable. He threw the ball faster than ANY QB in history, and that's a fact. 1/2 of his interceptions came from receivers dropping the ball and defenders pickin it. Not to mention Brett's style of football is unlike any other QB in history. He took chances, he either was a hero or threw a pick to lose the game. He coaches himself, he called the plays, that's a lot on a QB. Whereas Aaron Rodgers takes the sack and punts, has an awesome coach calling plays, it's just a different style of QB. Brett Favre could stand at the 20 yard line and throw the ball 80 yards and hit those little orange pylons, not to mention he played his entire career in the coldest, windiest stadium in the country. Gimme a break, it's obvious you don't know Football from Foosball.
> 
> Not to mention you will NEVER see another QB with the sportsmanship Brett Favre had, and has. Even after having his reputation tarnished by a bunch of ego hungry douche bags at ESPN he still did things like call Rodgers to congratulate him on the superbowl. Things you don't see in sports Brett Favre did. Things you don't expect from a losing QB, he did. No one will ever compare to the complete player Brett Favre really was. NO ONE
> 
> Between the love of the game to just wanting to play, he had the most passion for the game by far, STILL MAKING THE PLAYOFFS at 41 and ya'll are doggin him, taking all kinds of BS from the press, all he wanted to do WAS PLAY FOOTBALL. He spent the summers playing football with the high school team in Mississippi, he did that shit before the NFL required or even told players to go out and do that shit for kids. He's the real deal, a real role model, and an awesome QB. When you factor all of that in, Brett Favre is by far one of the greatest athletes in history.


WOW! I can't believe you stopped sucking his dick long enough to write all that!
He throws the ball hard is that what makes the greatest NFL player ever? He's called a gunslinger for a reason.
A great QB would know when to throw the ball hard and when to float it in there.


----------



## Ganjahoarder (Dec 17, 2011)

Jack Lambert...he'd lay the smack on ya.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ganjahoarder said:


> Jack Lambert...he'd lay the smack on ya.


http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-network-top-ten/09000d5d811175f4/Top-Ten-Most-Feared-Tacklers-Jack-Lambert

Now there's one worthy. It's interesting how the film differentiates athletes from football players.


----------



## dr2brains (Dec 17, 2011)

Ganjahoarder said:


> Jack Lambert...he'd lay the smack on ya.


Hell yeah he would! I grew up in a Steeler household and he is legend. This man would break fingers tape them on the sideline and be in the next play! This man was a beast!


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

How come the only come back you guys have is about dicks in the mouth? Am I in the fag forum?

Come up with a real opinion if you wanna debate with me. I'm looking at ALL the factors and making the decision.


----------



## dr2brains (Dec 17, 2011)

No you're not.
Can you honestly say that Farve is even the best QB ever?

And we have gave very valid points...you seemed to be blinded by the number 4.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> He throws the ball hard is that what makes the greatest NFL player ever? He's called a gunslinger for a reason.


Uhm, no that's not what I said, you must have trouble reading as well as creating your own opinion. It's that paired with the 50,000 other things I've mention that make him one of the greatest athletes.

I never said Walter Payton sucks, he was a great player too, but to say Brett Favre isn't one of the best players to play the game clearly means you have no respect for the sport or just really don't understand the game.

Either way I'm not gonna argue, you guys will continue to suck ESPN's tit for all your info.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> And we have gave very valid points...


You've yet to show ONE valid point. You guys just keep talking about sucking dicks...


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> Can you honestly say that Farve is even the best QB ever?


There is no such thing as best anymore, they are to many different styles of play that offer different pro's / con's

There is in fact a group of elite athletes that not only excelled at their position, but were good teammate and everything else that goes along with the sport. Not just what happens on Sunday. It's about what happens at practice, off the field, what you say to the press, when you're not in the game, that matter just as much as what you do on the field. 

To say Brett Favre isn't part of that elite group just means you don't know shit about football. He was a coach, a mentor, a leader, and a player all at the same time his entire career, with out missing a single game.


SunBiz1 and dr2brains - you guys should go 69 since your both so into dick sucking. You could even role play and wear different jersey's. Sunbiz1 can wear a tom brady jersey, and dr2brains can wear a hasselback jersey to start. Have fun! Let the real men talk about sports now


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> Hell yeah he would! I grew up in a Steeler household and he is legend. This man would break fingers tape them on the sideline and be in the next play! This man was a beast!


Players from the 70's Steelers rate the same as Lombardi's Packers a decade earlier in some respects...like the 85' Bears...too many good players to single out.

Mike Webster was the best player in Pittsburgh during that era...he made the O work IMHO.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> You've yet to show ONE valid point. You guys just keep talking about sucking dicks...


Go suck a bong...it might help un-bunch your panties.


----------



## dr2brains (Dec 17, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken the threads topic is "Greatest Player In NFL History" and that's not Farve. 
Farve was definitely a good quality QB and has a good charisma but his name has no place in a thread of "Greatest Player In NFL History"

I never said Farve sucks.


----------



## dr2brains (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> You've yet to show ONE valid point. You guys just keep talking about sucking dicks...


*Like I mentioned before, what running back had more receiving yards? What player who wasn't quarterback threw for more yards?*
Are these not valid points?


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> but his name has no place in a thread of "Greatest Player In NFL History"


Are you kidding me? You two obviously don't know shit about football.



_ LEAGUE STATS_

*Career Completions*
1) Brett Favre 5,021

*Career Passing Yards*
1) Dan Marino 61,361
2) Brett Favre 57,500 

*Career Touchdown Passes* 
1) Dan Marino 420 
2) Brett Favre 414 

*Career Wins as a Starting QB * 
1) John Elway 148 
2) Dan Marino 147 
3) Brett Favre 147 

*Consecutive Games Started
*1) Jim Marshall 270 
2) Mick Tingelhoff 240 
3) Brett Favre 237 



_GREEN BAY PACKERS TEAM RECORDS_

*Career Games Played * 
1) Brett Favre 239 
2) Bart Starr 196

*Career Passing Yards * 
1) Brett Favre 57,500 
2) Bart Starr 24,718

*Career Passing Yards * 
1) Brett Favre 57,500 
2) Bart Starr 24,718

*Career Completions * 
1) Brett Favre 5,021
2) Bart Starr 1,808 

*Career Touchdown Passes *
1) Brett Favre 414 
2) Bart Starr 152



How does he manage all that charisma? With being top 3 for ALL those stats in the league, with out being considered for "your" greatest player in nfl history. So in comparison, YES he is the best Packer QB as of now, and YES he was one of the best QB's the league has ever seen, stats wise, and character wise. 

Gimme a break, you guys don't know shit about football or what it takes to compete like that.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> *Like I mentioned before, what running back had more receiving yards? What player who wasn't quarterback threw for more yards?*
> Are these not valid points?


I could say the same thing about Brett Favre having more rushing TD's than other QB's - and more rushing yards than most QB's

That's also the position, QB's don't get that opportunity. All that means to me is Payton was a complete back. It's not unheard of... Backs are supposed to catch short passes, they're supposed to block. All Payton did was his job as a RB, he did it very well obviously.. but to compare those two players is like apples to oranges.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> I could say the same thing about Brett Favre having more rushing TD's than other QB's - and more rushing yards than most QB's
> 
> That's also the position, QB's don't get that opportunity. All that means to me is Payton was a complete back. It's not unheard of... Backs are supposed to catch short passes, they're supposed to block. All Payton did was his job as a RB, he did it very well obviously.. but to compare those two players is like apples to oranges.


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/2743581613_4773d18e34_o.jpg

You and Brett seem to have much in common...lol


----------



## dr2brains (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Are you kidding me? You two obviously don't know shit about football.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 According to your stats Dan Marino is a better QB.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> According to your stats Dan Marino is a better QB.


Those are the current RECORDS. It's like you guys are clawing at anything you can to say Brett isn't one of the best. You've lost this argument brutally. Yes Marino has some better stats, but he wasn't the complete player Favre was. I'm moving on, it's like argueing with a half retarded 5 year old.

The fact that he is top 5 for almost all the QB stats, on top of his character, easily puts him in that elite club.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/2743581613_4773d18e34_o.jpg
> 
> You and Brett seem to have much in common...lol


Wow what a surprise, more gay comments from Sunbiz..

Go live out your bi-curious fantasy already so you can stop living in denial and taking it out on random people online. Come out of the closet dude, no one will hate you for it, hopefully your parents except your new lifestyle!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Wow what a surprise, more gay comments from Sunbiz..
> 
> Go live out your bi-curious fantasy already so you can stop living in denial and taking it out on random people online. Come out of the closet dude, no one will hate you for it, hopefully your parents except your new lifestyle![/QUOT
> 
> You're not even a fun troll...bye.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You're not even a fun troll...bye.


Aw did I hit a sensitive spot? It'll be okay buddy.


----------

